# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Comment nettoyer tache de vomi dans une voiture ?

## Peachcats

Hier ma chienne à vomi dans la voiture de ma soeur ... En plein sur la banquette et pas un petit vomi !! Autant dire que ma soeur n'est vraiment pas contente et ne veut plus que ma chienne monte dans sa voiture si la tâche n'a pas totalement disparut ... 

J'ai mis du mire spécial tissus, moquette et tapis, ça a enlever le plus gros de la tâche, mais ça laisse encore une auréole bien jaune ... Si quelqu'un à une solution, je prend ! 

Merci

----------


## malko

je l'ai eu avec un produit spécial tissu de voiture acheté en supermarché.

pour l'odeur par contre, seul du bicarbonate laissé posé une nuit en est venu à bout

----------


## Peachcats

Ok je vais allée voir cette après midi. L'odeur ça va il n'y en a pas heureusement.

----------


## sammy33

Passer dans un centre de lavage auto qui utilise un laveur/extracteur comme pour la moquette ou un nettoyeur vapeur.

----------


## Peachcats

Je crois qu'il n'y en a pas dans le lavage auto proche de chez moi, mais ma soeur ne voudra pas y aller, et je n'ai pas le permis... il faut que je trouve comment la nettoyer sans la bouger, je vais essayer le produit voiture, si ça marche ça serait top !

----------


## jenny02

C'est quoi comme matière les sièges (tissus, velours?) et quel couleur?

----------


## Peachcats

> C'est quoi comme matière les sièges (tissus, velours?) et quel couleur?



C'est du tissus gris clair

----------


## P'tite souris

savon de marseille et huile de coude, ça marche sur beaucoup de taches.

----------


## Peachcats

Le seul savon de Marseille que j'ai c'est en savonnette  ::  c'est pareil ?

----------


## jenny02

Alors mon chéri qui était préparateur voiture te conseille :

tu rachète une bombe nettoyant moquette en mousse

tu applique sur toute la tache (pas trop de mousse mais assez pour couvrir la tache,  faut pas tout détremper)

 avec une brosse dure (genre brosse pour se nettoyer les ongles) tu frottes gentiment sans forcer pour ne pas abimer le tissus

Et tu aspire la mousse directement après jusqua ce que se soit sec

----------


## P'tite souris

> Le seul savon de Marseille que j'ai c'est en savonnette  c'est pareil ?


Oui, ça marche  :Big Grin: . 

Faut frotter par contre.

----------


## borneo

Une bombe à moquette, en vente dans les supermarchés.

----------


## always

moi j'ai utilisé du vinaigre blanc sur la tache et c'est bien parti

----------

